# Another Desert Island Bible Thread.



## etexas (Jan 9, 2010)

OK! Some might recall, I have done this! Hence I ask the Admins and Mods to forbear this on two grounds! :#1 It has been a WHILE we have a lot of new members here on PB. #2 I KNOW a number of members who have switched primary translations! So with your blessings, I like to see where the Members stand! Now it is hard to select one SO I will say: You will be on the Island only one year! OK! Don't try to slip more than one past etexas "Customs" OR I will say: "No Bible for you!" And leave you with the Label from an Advil box! Read that for a year! Also I do hope and ask, that not only will you vote, but I humbly ask you to post as well, as I am very interested in why my Brethren select the Translation of Holy-Writ to hand. Finally! For those Seminary Students and Graduates! I do ask you to select an English Translation rather than your Hebrew/Greek material, it makes you mortal and puts you with the the Saints less clever in Ancient text language. (Final Note you...yes can bring a Study Bible!) It must use ONE primary text, and if you would be so good, explain that choice. So, lets have fun! Bibles are fun! Grace and Peace!


----------



## etexas (Jan 9, 2010)

I go with the AV King Jimmy, I trust the Byzantine Text, the overall scholarship of the translators and the cadence, beauty and elegance of this Masterpiece.


----------



## au5t1n (Jan 9, 2010)

I chose NASB, but KJV and NKJV are close. You really need ESV on the list since a lot of members would pick that, and you're going to get an inflated "Other" count because of that.


----------



## Ne Oublie (Jan 9, 2010)

King James. Because I like it.


----------



## ewenlin (Jan 9, 2010)

You should add an ESV option. Quite a number of people use it. I do certainly, even on a desert island.

Why? Because the CT/TR has never been an issue for me and ESV is a great read.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 9, 2010)

The NASB seems to read smoothly for me (though I know others will disagree), I think it's faithful in minor places where other translations take a wider view, and it's the one Tim preaches from in church (but, honestly, that barely factors in--I don't mind hearing one and reading another simultaneously).


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 9, 2010)

I chose the NASB.

The reason: It is consistently the most accurate in terms of word-for-word literalness. And if it was all I had, I'd want it to be as precise as possible.


----------



## jwithnell (Jan 9, 2010)

I still have my New American Standard with notes I've accumulated from various sermons and studies. I've pretty much used this translation for 25 years and this particular Bible for 10.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jan 9, 2010)

Geneva. The notes tip the scale in it's favor.


----------



## Beoga (Jan 9, 2010)

Other-ESV


----------



## mossy (Jan 9, 2010)

Why is the ESV not one of the selections. Seems to be a very popular bible among the reformed. 
Terry


----------



## etexas (Jan 9, 2010)

I would take my King James likely my Oxford Longprimer. My reasons: I trust the Byzantine Texts, the Scholarship and intellect of the Translators, and the sweeping Majestic language.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jan 9, 2010)

NKJV, simply because it contains numerous textual notes on the manuscript variants.

AMR


----------



## etexas (Jan 9, 2010)

I think the AV would be good because as Leland Ryken (who polished the English in the ESV) wrote in his book "God's Word In English." ((A book I Highly recommend on the subject) Ryken, while obviously being a proponent of the ESV, states: ...in English, the AV has the greatest ability to "transport a reader to that ancient time and place, and giving it a tangibility." I like that! (-:


----------



## etexas (Jan 9, 2010)

austinww said:


> I chose NASB, but KJV and NKJV are close. You really need ESV on the list since a lot of members would pick that, and you're going to get an inflated "Other" count because of that.


Austin! I just SAW that! Mea Culpa! I TRULY meant to put the ESV in! Sorry folks! BLUSH!


----------



## Jack K (Jan 9, 2010)

Um, I'm wondering why you don't have the ESV on the list? I would think it would rack up more votes (including mine) than some of the other choices up there. Why do I like it? All the advantages of the NASB without the cumbersome syntax.


----------



## etexas (Jan 9, 2010)

mossy said:


> Why is the ESV not one of the selections. Seems to be a very popular bible among the reformed.
> Terry


 
Sorry Terry! I told Austin it WAS on my list! I gooned up! )-:


----------



## Jack K (Jan 9, 2010)

I too wonder why the ESV is not on the list. I would think it'd be a strong challenger on this board. It gets my vote. Why? All the advantages of the NASB without the cumbersome syntax.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 9, 2010)

*Either*
ESV Study Bible--Premium Calfskin leather, black
Publisher: Crossway/Good News Publishers
ISBN-13: 9781433502439
List Price: $239.99 

*OR*
NKJV UltraSlim Bible, Signature Series Edition
Black, Calfskin Leather(ISBN: 0785258221 ISBN-13: 9780785258223)
Retail Price: $129.99


----------



## Curt (Jan 9, 2010)

Since I'm assuming that I'm marooned alone and will not need notes for preaching, I might just go with a Bible that I don't ordinarily read: The Jerusalem Bible. Yes, it has extra books and an imprimatur, etc, but it sure reads sweet.


----------



## larryjf (Jan 9, 2010)

I would say if i were on a desert island...the KJV...it would give me not only a good Bible, but also a language to become more familiar with during my time in solitude.

If i were stranded in the inner city...the ESV...it would be a good Bible, and also a language that would be common to those around me.


----------



## etexas (Jan 9, 2010)

Curt said:


> Since I'm assuming that I'm marooned alone and will not need notes for preaching, I might just go with a Bible that I don't ordinarily read: The Jerusalem Bible. Yes, it has extra books and an imprimatur, etc, but it sure reads sweet.


 Actually it does have nice English, and is one of the better Catholic Bibles. I was at a Mass (Yes, LONG story) and readings were from the NAB. Cringe. Clunky thing! But the JB is a better effort.


----------



## etexas (Jan 9, 2010)

OK! A Public apology to my ESV Bible using friends! I had a "mental list" It was going to start AV, NKJV, NASB, AND ESV.....and then the others! I really did want to see a more solid count on the ESV Bible.....I got distracted! )-:


----------



## glorifyinggodinwv (Jan 9, 2010)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> NKJV, simply because it contains numerous textual notes on the manuscript variants.
> 
> AMR



I would go with the NKJV for the reason stated above.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 9, 2010)

glorifyinggodinwv said:


> Ask Mr. Religion said:
> 
> 
> > NKJV, simply because it contains numerous textual notes on the manuscript variants.
> ...



Amen! I love the NKJV for that reason as well! My mail brought me a wonderful copy of the ESV Study Bible in VERY soft leather. The great notes and premium cover might be enough to motivate me to bring it to the desert island since it could double for a 5 lb weight for exercise.


----------



## tellville (Jan 9, 2010)

I think for the desert island I would use the NASB 95 Update. Personally, I find it is LESS awkward than the ESV or NKJV. Also, and this is a recent discovery of mine, the footnotes of the NASB just blow any other translation out of the water. Not only is the NASB the most literal, it has about a gazillion footnotes giving me even more literal translation on top of alternate readings, etc. It also shows me where it has added words through italics. Not even the HCSB or the NKJV has even remotely comparable footnotes. The ESV has very little and no italics. 

Again, if I am on an island, and I can't have greek or hebrew, than the NASB is the way to go if you support the CT. Those footnotes really clinch it for me.


----------



## etexas (Jan 10, 2010)

DMcFadden said:


> glorifyinggodinwv said:
> 
> 
> > Ask Mr. Religion said:
> ...


 Dennis funny aside, infrequently here, but PB member and "host" of Bible Binding Blog, J. Mark Bertand has the premium ESV SB, in an article (he does like it very much) but in terms of weight, he calls it : "A Leather Bound Brick" Ah well... it is only funny if you know Mark and have the ESV premium....I laugh every time I pick it up now!


----------



## etexas (Jan 10, 2010)

my allotted ****BUMP****


----------



## PointingToChrist (Jan 10, 2010)

One-volume Matthew Henry's commentaries. Includes the KJV along with commentary!


----------



## Grymir (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh, like this is a no-brainer, long live the King Jimmy. In genuine leather. I don't care who publishes it. If I was stranded with a hardback, I'd kill a cow, skin it, cure it, and rebind my bible. Call it...the Ted Nugget Bible!


----------



## etexas (Jan 11, 2010)

PointingToChrist said:


> One-volume Matthew Henry's commentaries. Includes the KJV along with commentary!


Nice! Deftly done my Brother! I wondered if anyone would think of that! There are some One volume commentaries with text....AND if you read carefully mu "rubrics" for what I allow you to bring ... it passes nice thinking!!!!!


----------



## TaylorWest (Jan 11, 2010)

NASB on an island.
ESV in my study.


----------



## tt1106 (Jan 11, 2010)

NASB. Because the initials are close to NASA. Ok, and I like the word for word translation.


----------



## VilnaGaon (Jan 11, 2010)

1599 Geneva Bible. If you master the 1599 Geneva notes alone, you will know more theology than most Ministers today(Ministers on this forum excluded, of course)


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jan 11, 2010)

VilnaGaon said:


> 1599 Geneva Bible. If you master the 1599 Geneva notes alone, you will know more theology than most Ministers today(Ministers on this forum excluded, of course)


 
A great choice. Get one here with updated English.

AMR


----------



## etexas (Jan 11, 2010)

Grymir said:


> Oh, like this is a no-brainer, long live the King Jimmy. In genuine leather. I don't care who publishes it. If I was stranded with a hardback, I'd kill a cow, skin it, cure it, and rebind my bible. Call it...the Ted Nugget Bible!


What if the Island had nothing but some sea lions? I am 
not sure what would be more entertaning, a s. lion cover OR you TRYING to take out a sea lion with a coconut....I am betting on the sea lion here. Sorry Tim!


----------



## TomVols (Jan 11, 2010)

As I sit right now, I'd take the ESV (but the NASB is a close second). Now tomorrow, I might reverse that


----------



## TomVols (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh...forgot to add I'd make it my ESV Study Bible and pray that on this desert island, I could keep up the strength to lug around the 40 pound tome


----------



## etexas (Jan 12, 2010)

TomVols said:


> Oh...forgot to add I'd make it my ESV Study Bible and pray that on this desert island, I could keep up the strength to lug around the 40 pound tome


 See Tom. Think of it as dual purpose. You are on the Island a year, with the good notes in the ESV SB you will be filled with sound knowledge. As for the weight, well man tote that puppy around a year and you will be all buff! SO, it's win-win for ya'.


----------



## VilnaGaon (Jan 12, 2010)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> VilnaGaon said:
> 
> 
> > 1599 Geneva Bible. If you master the 1599 Geneva notes alone, you will know more theology than most Ministers today(Ministers on this forum excluded, of course)
> ...


I love my Tolle lege edition of the 1599 Geneva. I have used it almost exclusively over the past 3 years. Although the Tolle Lege edition never changed the original wordings, it never ceases to amaze me how readable and contemporary the English is. More so than the KJV In my humble opinion. To all my PB Brethren, Get your copy while it is still in print!!


----------



## Grymir (Jan 12, 2010)

etexas said:


> What if the Island had nothing but some sea lions? I am
> not sure what would be more entertaning, a s. lion cover OR you TRYING to take out a sea lion with a coconut....I am betting on the sea lion here. Sorry Tim!


 
What if...there was a Family Christian Bookstore on the island?


----------



## TomVols (Jan 12, 2010)

etexas said:


> TomVols said:
> 
> 
> > Oh...forgot to add I'd make it my ESV Study Bible and pray that on this desert island, I could keep up the strength to lug around the 40 pound tome
> ...


very true!


----------



## Tripel (Jan 12, 2010)

Other - ESV


----------



## etexas (Jan 12, 2010)

Grymir said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > What if the Island had nothing but some sea lions? I am
> ...


Tim, I would be worried more about you if you frequented a FCB! MERCY!


----------



## Philip (Jan 12, 2010)

Curt said:


> Since I'm assuming that I'm marooned alone and will not need notes for preaching, I might just go with a Bible that I don't ordinarily read: The Jerusalem Bible. Yes, it has extra books and an imprimatur, etc, but it sure reads sweet.


 
And, as an added bonus, the book of Jonah was mainly translated by J.R.R. Tolkien 

And I voted ESV--preferably the RSB.


----------



## kvanlaan (Jan 12, 2010)

A big second to that 1599 Geneva recommendation. Gotta love a bible full of margin notes by Calvin, Beza and the like.


----------



## Osage Bluestem (Jan 12, 2010)

KJV for me.


----------



## tommyb (Jan 19, 2010)

Other- ESV. Not that I think it's any better translation than NASB or KJV, I just find that I enjoy reading it the most and I trust it.


----------



## tleaf (Jan 30, 2010)

Sorry about a late post-have not been here for awhile.

I recently purchased a Cambridge Revised English Bible and thoroughly enjoy it.

If I were marooned on an island, without study materials, I would want a bible I could immerse myself in, without textual issues, and transport myself back in time, and be just as eager to start all over again. I believe the REB could do that.


----------

